# 2002 Maxima Soundsystem



## Gimpy_S12 (Jan 21, 2004)

A guy i work with has a 2002 Nissan Maxima 3.5 something with Bose sound system. He asked me if i could put a sub in it and i was wondering, does the Bose deck have preamps, if not, any suggestions on how to ghetto-rig an installation?


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Gimpy_S12 said:


> A guy i work with has a 2002 Nissan Maxima 3.5 something with Bose sound system. He asked me if i could put a sub in it and i was wondering, does the Bose deck have preamps, if not, any suggestions on how to ghetto-rig an installation?


The easiest way to do it was to get the output from the rear speaker,you need to get to both of the wires going to the speaker(not to the amp),the (+) and (-) from both speaker,and then you need to get a line converter(from Best Buy or any other place sell car radio) then convert it back to RCA,and then just hook up your amp and sub just like you did with your RCA plug,hope this will help.


----------

